# Search on Plex for TiVo



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

I've searched this in the forum and can't seem to find it. Does anyone know if it is possible to search for items by name in the Plex Tivo app. It's making finding things quite difficult. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't see a way and yes navigation is frustrating, but it's that way in Plex Pass on Roku too. I believe they're still working on PlexPass, meaning that features are most likely going to be added. At least, I hope so. I like the look, but navigation sucks.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Does not appear to be a search function in the current tivo plex app. The app will let you see the full list of the current library in alphabetical order and skip to the letter of your choice.


----------



## ldarcangelo (Oct 29, 2014)

jcthorne said:


> Does not appear to be a search function in the current tivo plex app. The app will let you see the full list of the current library in alphabetical order and skip to the letter of your choice.


How do I get to that? I can't seem to find this? Searching would complete this app for me. I'm very happy about it either way.


----------



## jtclark (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm sure we'll see it around the time filters arrive.

What I'm really hoping for is that the Slide Pro keyboard works with Plex when search arrives.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

ldarcangelo said:


> How do I get to that? I can't seem to find this? Searching would complete this app for me. I'm very happy about it either way.


Are you asking how to skip to the letter of your choice? If so, after you have entered the full list you are looking through (i.e. "All Movies") just push the down directional button on your remote until you are in the alphabet list along the bottom. Then move left/right until you get the letter you want and select it.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

I tried pushing the down directional button and nothing happens.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

hanginghelmet said:


> I tried pushing the down directional button and nothing happens.


Your other right.


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

????


----------



## hanginghelmet (Sep 6, 2005)

never mind I got it. I didn't click select when All Movies was highlighted


----------



## nightowl128 (Jan 21, 2014)

Leo_N said:


> Are you asking how to skip to the letter of your choice? If so, after you have entered the full list you are looking through (i.e. "All Movies") just push the down directional button on your remote until you are in the alphabet list along the bottom. Then move left/right until you get the letter you want and select it.


Are your above directions for the TiVo Plex app. My Plex app does not show a list of letters along the bottom. I have seen this type of navigation on other devices but not the TiVo.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

nightowl128 said:


> Are your above directions for the TiVo Plex app. My Plex app does not show a list of letters along the bottom. I have seen this type of navigation on other devices but not the TiVo.


You have to select "Browse All" on the left-hand side of your category (i.e., Movies):










and the Letter Index list will appear at the bottom of the screen:










I tested this tonight on my Roamio Pro (Plex v2.4.41).


----------



## nightowl128 (Jan 21, 2014)

I followed your directions and I still do not see the letter index list. I'm using a TiVo Roamio Plus TCD848000 and Plex Version 2.4.41

Are there any other settings I need to change?


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

nightowl128 said:


> I followed your directions and I still do not see the letter index list. I'm using a TiVo Roamio Plus TCD848000 and Plex Version 2.4.41
> 
> Are there any other settings I need to change?


After launching Plex, I select "Movies" and then "Browse All". If you don't see the letters along the bottom, you may need to change some settings along the top right. I have mine set to:

ALL......MOVIES......BY NAME......POSTER​


----------



## nightowl128 (Jan 21, 2014)

Mine is set to the same. ALL......MOVIES......BY NAME......POSTER


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

Is it possible you're running older versions of the Plex software? I'm running the latest versions which are:


Plex Media Server for Windows
Version 0.9.15.2​
Plex app on TiVo Roamio Pro
Version 2.4.41​


----------



## nightowl128 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm running the same server and TiVo app versions. 

Server 0.9.15.2

TiVo 2.4.41


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

That's really weird ... I have the same Plex Server (on Linux, though) and TiVo app versions and I see the letter index for searching. Not sure why you would be missing it.


----------

